# How do I remove and prevent scratches on Side windows?



## phxpilotmkv (Sep 2, 2008)

So the windows on my GTI that roll up and down have nasty scratch/streak like marks going the vertical length of the window.

I have read that I need to replace the rails to prevent scratches and to replace the window to get rid of them. 

Is this the case?

I do have tinted windows, but it looks like the scratches are on the outside.


----------

